# Pine Tree Stump



## missourian1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello all,

I am curious if anyone on here would be interested in a pine tree stump that I have laying in my front yard. It is out of the ground and just laying in my yard. The guy that pulled it out is supposed to come back and get it, but I'm not holding my breath. Just thought it might be useful to someone interested in carving. 

The stump is in Liberty, Mo (NE corner of the KC metro area). Let me know if you think this is something that you would like to have. Free to whoever comes and gets it. 

If no one wants it, I will cut it up and get rid of it (once I get my chainsaw running).


----------

